# Crazy Eights - CBC Documentary



## from darkness lite (26 Mar 2007)

Not sure if anyone aware. Thursday March 29, 2007 at 8pm on CBC-TV

http://www.cbc.ca/doczone/crazyeights.html

Video clip - http://www.cbc.ca/doczone/video_player.html?crazyeights_promo

Cheers FDL


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (27 Mar 2007)

I plan to watch it, should be very interesting.


----------



## Babbling Brooks (27 Mar 2007)

I was fortunate enough to watch an advance copy with RHFC_Piper the other day, and have posted a review here: http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/03/crazy-eights.html


----------



## Journeyman (27 Mar 2007)

Babbling Brooks said:
			
		

> .... and have posted a review here: http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/03/crazy-eights.html



Good comentary. I look forward to seeing the film


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

looks like a good watch


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Mar 2007)

Babbling Brooks said:
			
		

> I was fortunate enough to watch an advance copy with RHFC_Piper the other day, and have posted a review here: http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/03/crazy-eights.html



Thanks again for bringing that down to Cambridge.   It really meant a lot to see the boys in action again.

Great documentary.  Great Review.

Cheers, Brooks. :cheers:

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Looks good. I will tune into this.


----------



## Gronk (27 Mar 2007)

Great review Brooks. That clown Barrett Hooper makes my blood boil.


----------



## NL_engineer (27 Mar 2007)

Looks like I will have to watch it.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Mar 2007)

I got it on reminder now. I am looking forward to seeing this.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Old Thumperhead (28 Mar 2007)

Per Admins instructions searched the boards & didn't find the topic.

CBC Special - CRAZY 8's - Stories of Canadian Soldiers in Afghanastan. Thursday March 29, 2007 @ 2100 hours EDT.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2007)

+1 for effort.

Was already posted here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59273.0.html


----------



## Old Thumperhead (29 Mar 2007)

Thank you for the " correction", Sir.

I'm just a newbie here but am currently a very serious IT type and my search string was identical (Re: Attention: CBC Special - CRAZY 8's - Stories of Canadian Soldiers in Afgha" except I was able to put the "nstan" at the end of the string) to my post title and it came up with no hits.

This is not meant to be critical to the  Admin Staff but there might be some things lacking on the board. I'd be more than happy to volunteer my time to help this awesome venue that depicts and profiles our soldiers in such an upfront, open and realistic manner.

Apologies for wasting your time.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Mar 2007)

Don't call me Sir, I work for a living  ;D

Acutally I just used your date-time group to find the other thread.

From one sapper to another,

_CHIMO!_

:cheers:


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Mar 2007)

So much for the old search button...

topics now merged.

dileas

tess


----------



## Bobby Rico (29 Mar 2007)

Definitely going to be watching that, especially since the RCR is my destined regiment.


edit- You beat me to it Hitormiss


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Mar 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Definitely going to be watching that, especially since the 1RCR is my destined regiment.



Just to help you out the last part should read... "especially since 1 RCR is a Battalion in my destined Regiment" there is not such thing as the 1RCR there is just The RCR and it's sub Battalions.

And yes it does look like it is worth watching, I just haven't decided if I will watch it or not. My PVR is set though so maybe.


----------



## career_radio-checker (29 Mar 2007)

I just hope they put the documentary on the web (no TV  :'( ).

And for something a little different but related to the 'crazy 8s':

(It's probably been posted on army.ca before, but If you haven't seen Coach's Corner from this past Remembrance Day it is particularly touching as it features some photos from the _Crazy 8s_ and _Red Devils_.  Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlQM2cQDSlU


----------



## mckee19 (29 Mar 2007)

i remember watching that hockey night in canada episode on tv, struck a chord and shed a few


----------



## observor 69 (29 Mar 2007)

Globe & Mail Thursday March 29 2007

http://tinyurl.com/2mpe9s

Crazy Eights is your must-see TV tonight

By ANDREW RYAN  

Thursday, March 29, 2007 – Page R3 


Spend any amount of time at an airport and you'll see some of our Canadian soldiers. As in battle, they wear fatigues and travel in packs, invariably hauling enormous duffle bags on their way somewhere. They always look absurdly young.

And if you read the news, you have to wonder if they're en route to or from Afghanistan, where our troops remain embedded in some manner of war. It's not pleasant to envision those young faces going into battle, but the fight against the Taliban rages on daily and we're in the middle of it. Those are young Canadian men and women over there, and some don't come back.

Crazy Eights (CBC, 8 p.m.) is tonight's assignment for real Canadians. You can miss Ugly Betty or Survivor this one time, or tape them for later. It's required viewing for those invested in our country's war effort in Afghanistan, which means everyone, let's hope.

Crazy Eights comes courtesy of filmmaker Gordon Henderson, who spent most of last October with the Royal Canadian Regiment Charles Company Eight Platoon, more popularly known as the Crazy Eights. The famed military unit has suffered more casualties than any other Canadian squadron since we went into Afghanistan. These are the front-line Canucks.

The film provides a stark video postcard from a handful of those young Canadians we've sent off to the dusty trenches. Here again, they all look so very young.

The Crazy Eights aren't crazy, of course; in fact, they're like any other nice Canadian kids in their late teens and early 20s. Most seem chipper and pragmatic regarding the continuing conflict in Afghanistan. And to a person, the Crazy Eights appear unfazed by the tragedy that befell the unit a month before the film was made: Labour Day weekend last year, the Eights played a key role in Operation Medusa -- the most intense battle for Canadian troops since the Korean War. The morning after, the Eights were mistakenly strafed by an American warplane. It's called "friendly fire" in war parlance, and this time it resulted in one dead Canadian soldier, and 30 injured. Several of the Crazy Eights display still-healing shrapnel wounds.

And the war in Afghanistan wears on. The film includes heated battle scenes involving tracer fire directed at the Eights, who reply with appropriate force. Night-vision cameras follow the unit on vehicle patrol. The soldiers remain remarkably calm considering they're travelling roads known to be rife with land mines.

It's a concise and stylish profile of the elite fighting unit, which comes off as professional and impressive at all times. Not one Crazy Eight gripes about the harsh conditions, or questions the tour of duty or the broader battle mission.

Some admit they miss watching hockey, however. We are Canadian.


----------



## Edward Campbell (29 Mar 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Globe & Mail Thursday March 29 2007
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2mpe9s
> 
> ...



I've been travelling a fair bit over the last year or so and the first observation, about seeing _'packs'_ of _'absurdly young'_ soldiers struck a chord - it's not just Canadians, US airports are full of them, too.

Now and again we chat: a Canadian saw the logo on my golf shirt and stopped and told me how proud he is to be perpetuating our Regimental tradition; an American soldier bumbed into me, apologized and we shared a pjysical 'in joke,' common to those with canes and crutches, re: which could knock the props out from under the other.  He was heading home for a few weeks medical leave but couldn't wait to recuperate and rejoin his unit.

_'Absurdly young_,' indeed but impressive, full grown, men and women who make me so very proud.


----------



## GAP (29 Mar 2007)

Know what you mean. I look at my son, and it all comes back as though I never left.....boy, is pride a wonderful thing.


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2007)

Bump.

Am watching it now, and from what's been on...it's looking pretty darn good!!

Vern


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> Am watching it now, and from what's been on...it's looking pretty darn good!!




X2


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Mar 2007)

X3


----------



## NCRCrow (29 Mar 2007)

Wow, has the Canadian look and experience changed since I was in Kabul in 2003/2004 (OP ATHENA Roto 0)

It made a Navy guy like myself proud.

Awesome.


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2007)

Well,

Normally I hate the Leafs...but after that, I've got to say... Come on Leafs Get a Grip!! 

Good job boys!! 
57 freaking days.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Mar 2007)

Yeah it was great. Wish I recorded it. Yeah Vern I like that part too, even though I can't stand them  >     :cdnsalute:


----------



## NCRCrow (29 Mar 2007)

do they still make VCR's?


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Mar 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> do they still make VCR's?


No but you can with my reciver


----------



## MadCowBoy (29 Mar 2007)

Does anyone have a torrent of the episode?


----------



## 284_226 (29 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> (It's probably been posted on army.ca before, but If you haven't seen Coach's Corner from this past Remembrance Day it is particularly touching as it features some photos from the _Crazy 8s_ and _Red Devils_.  Enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlQM2cQDSlU



I hadn't seen that before...thanks for posting the link to it.  Don and Ron, a class act all the way.


----------



## Redeye (29 Mar 2007)

One of my civvie business clients works for a company that supplied a lot of the production equipment and tipped me off about this a while back.  He told me that when their equipment got back from Afghanistan the dust had gotten literally everywhere and it was a nightmare to try to clean it out - essentially it involved a lot of detailed work under microscopes.  We've got a tap in the VCR for it tonight, I can't wait to see it.  The website has a good journal and lots of still photos from the makers' stay in Afghanistan.


----------



## Bobby Rico (29 Mar 2007)

Excellent documentary.  I'm more certain than ever I made the right decision to go with the Royal Canadian Regiment (geographical convenience not withstanding.  )


----------



## 043 (30 Mar 2007)

Excellent show!!!!!!! Well done to the producers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby Rico (30 Mar 2007)

My favorite part of that doc was when the one guy was writing Grapes, making reference to Mats Sundin and said something to the effect of- "I could die out here, and would never see the Leafs win a cup.  Let that be on your conscience!"

I haven't laughed so hard at something in a long time.  Whoever that guy was, was brilliant.


----------



## 3rd Herd (30 Mar 2007)

I found it to be very interesting BUT every second word still follows the time honored "F..K" Kind of hard to use in the classroom if you are teaching the latest and greatest news in attempting to convert the unbelieving masses. I know hard habit to break and to this day we still get glares from the old biddies in the legion when we regress to tradition.


----------



## Pea (30 Mar 2007)

I fell asleep and missed the first half of it. I did manage to catch some, and it seemed good. I'll have to check and see if there will be an encore show.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> I fell asleep and missed the first half of it. I did manage to catch some, and it seemed good. *I'll have to check and see if there will be an encore show.*



According to the CBC website, it's "repeating Saturday March 31 at 10pm ET/PT on CBC Newsworld."


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Mar 2007)

Cool, I get to watch it again ;D


----------



## Babbling Brooks (30 Mar 2007)

I'm reliably informed at some point you'll be able to purchase the program on DVD as well.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (30 Mar 2007)

Anyone here have a link to a site where the show can be watched online?? 
I missed it  :'(


----------



## aesop081 (30 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> According to the CBC website, it's "repeating Saturday March 31 at 10pm ET/PT on CBC Newsworld."





			
				midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> Anyone here have a link to a site where the show can be watched online??
> I missed it  :'(



as you see from 2 posts above yours, it will be on TV again


----------



## midget-boyd91 (30 Mar 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> as you see from 2 posts above yours, it will be on TV again



Didn't feel like waiting  .. and don't know for sure if I'm going to be home on Saturday.


----------



## Flip (30 Mar 2007)

The best laugh I had was,  an ANA member who obviously had spent too
much time talking to Canadians. He used the F - word as punctuation
the same way.  8)


----------



## observor 69 (30 Mar 2007)

Great show !

Congratulations to the CBC for airing this production.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Mar 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> I found it to be very interesting BUT every second word still follows the time honored "F..K" Kind of hard to use in the classroom if you are teaching the latest and greatest news in attempting to convert the unbelieving masses. I know hard habit to break and to this day we still get glares from the old biddies in the legion when we regress to tradition.



 I was expecting the CBC to censer it


----------



## frist one (30 Mar 2007)

It was great show.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (31 Mar 2007)

For anyone who missed it, it will be aired again on CBC, Saturday 31 March at 10:00 pm eastern.


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Mar 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> I found it to be very interesting BUT every second word still follows the time honored "F..K" Kind of hard to use in the classroom if you are teaching the latest and greatest news in attempting to convert the unbelieving masses. I know hard habit to break and to this day we still get glares from the old biddies in the legion when we regress to tradition.




What was Bruce's saying in his signature block? ... 'Profanity is the inability of a feeble mind ... etc.'


----------



## GAP (31 Mar 2007)

CBC did not censor it, but it was very frustrating watching the advertisement fills to fill an hour of prime time with a documentary which actually was only about 38 minutes long.


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Mar 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> but it was very frustrating watching the advertisement fills to fill an hour of prime time with a documentary which actually was only about 38 minutes long.


+1 I hated that.


----------



## NL_engineer (31 Mar 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> CBC did not censor it, but it was very frustrating watching the advertisement fills to fill an hour of prime time with a documentary which actually was only about 38 minutes long.



I taped it so I could slip all the ads ;D, actually it was because I wasn't home at the time.


----------



## Mdrinka (31 Mar 2007)

Saturday 10 PM, whats up? I don't wanna watch hockey jesus


----------



## ringer98 (8 Dec 2008)

I have to dig this one out of the closet... excuse me while I wipe the dust off  . I have been trying to find a link to the actual documentary to this, but the only thing  I have found are teaser trailers. Does anyone know if they have a link to the actual full length movie? The CBC does not and neither does the shows production company. I believe it is the 90th parallel.

Any help would be great. If not, i'll try going to Blockbuster, but for some reason I don't think that they would have it.


----------



## Razic (10 Dec 2008)

I emailed 90th parallel and bought a copy of it and another doc called Bravo Coy Kandahar for around 10 bucks, they mailed it to me, I mailed them a cheque.


----------



## Blakey (10 Dec 2008)

Razic said:
			
		

> I emailed 90th parallel and bought a copy of it and another doc called Bravo Coy Kandahar for around *10 bucks*, they mailed it to me, I mailed them a cheque.



Hmmm $10, seems a bit low (for both  ???) or maybe they just change their prices by request..... ???


> Hi,
> 
> 
> A DVD copy of the documentary is available for purchase - it's $30 CDN + GST/PST ($28 US) - I'm not set up for credit card orders but would enclose an invoice along with the DVD and mail out to you.
> ...



I'm still deciding if I want to purchase.


----------

